# Deutsche Bahn officially opened tonight.



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

The first mainline was completed around 2000 with a test run of ÖBB locomotive 2143 Class pulling an 80' Second Class coach.

Later, two more antique coaches were picked up for a haul up the mountain to the ski lodge and village.

I will have to order three more pieces of flex-track to complete the second mainline. I still have four pieces to lay tomorrow, but I'd had enough for today. I actually only need one piece but I'm going to order a couple of extra pieces so I can set up a programming track.

All rails are soldered and drops for the far side of the layout will be wired tomorrow. It runs as-is without problems, but I'd like to be certain the other side is getting enough current when I start adding locomotives.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

congratulations !


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Always good to get trains running. :smilie_daumenpos:

Nice looking track work, going to be a fine RR when you get it done.
Nice to see some different architecture.

Magic


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Wunderbar!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lookin' good, nice track plan.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

It's the first time I've designed a track plan myself. I wasn't certain the mountain line was going to work with the two mainlines, but it turned out OK.

I've started a little bit on the scenery, but the real work won't start for a few weeks laying all of the hardware cloth or chicken wire as the basis to shape the land.

I still have switch machines to install and wire too.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

A bird's eye view. I can't get back far enough to get the entire layout in one shot. I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Awesome! Going to enjoy watching this build.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Love the "Deutsche" architecture. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Very nice. Congratulations!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Oooh it's one of those builds... Awesome!
Subscribed


----------

